#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται FINE - ADAPT 4M - Πωλήθηκε

## acme

Πωλείται το πλήρες Η/Μ πακέτο υπολογιστικού και σχεδιαστικού λογισμικού ADAPT 15 + FINE 10 της 4M σε άριστη κατάσταση, ενημερωμένο έως και 2011.

Τιμή : 500€

Περιλαμβάνονται :

Usb-Hasp Stick.CD Εγκατάστασης εφαρμογών.CD Εκμάθησης και παραδειγμάτων μελετών.Βιβλίο «Πλήρης Οδηγός» του πακέτου εφαρμογών ADAPT 15.Βιβλίο «Πλήρης Οδηγός» της εφαρμογής FINE 10.

Το υπολογιστικό πακέτο περιλαμβάνει τις ακόλουθες Η/Μ εφαρμογές (πακέτα I+II+III):
Fan-Coils, Άδειες Λειτουργίας, Αεραγωγοί, Ανελκυστήρες, Αποχέτευση, Απώλειες, Βιολογικός, Δισωλήνιο, Ενδοδαπέδιο, Ηλεκτρολογικά, Ηλιακά, Ηχομόνωση, Θερμομόνωση, Κατανομή Δαπανών, Καύσιμα Αέρια, Κλιματισμός, Μονοσωλήνιο, Περιβαλλοντικά, Πισίνες, Πυρασφάλεια, Πυρόσβεση, Φωτοβολταικά, Φωτοτεχνία, Ψυκτικά Φορτία, Ψυκτικοί Θάλαμοι, Ψυχρομετρία, Ενεργειακή Ανάλυση, Ύδρευση, Υποσταθμοί.

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

